# Good stress, bad stress



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is an interesting point. I keep things that my dogs dislike to minimum, while keeping the range of people, dogs and other stuff they encounter as varied as I can. I also try to remember that they have very different personalities - we have been visiting my sister's former neighbour in his nursing home, and Sophy practically drags me in, and wants to check every open door in case there is someone in there who would like to meet her. Poppy is rather more circumspect, and chooses who she wants to talk to in ways I have yet to understand. So I will get Sophy certified as a PAT dog, but will wait and see with Poppy.

The other thing I have come to realise is that even happy things can leave the dogs stressed and in need of some down time. Visiting relatives, with all the new people and new walks, training sessions, fun dog shows - they enjoy them all, but too much and I can see the overtired toddler behaviour begin to emerge. So I try to make sure that stress - even good stress - is balanced by safe routine and settle down time. It helps that they settle down and go to sleep in their crate in the car, so most outings are followed by a nap.


----------

